
If AI is going to be the world’s doctor, it needs better textbooks - sprague
https://qz.com/1367177/if-ai-is-going-to-be-the-worlds-doctor-it-needs-better-textbooks/
======
sprague
“When you actually talk to real doctors and patients, suddenly the things that
weren’t apparent to computer scientists working in a basement with data become
more evident,”

Am I the only one who thinks, frankly, computer scientists already know this?
Which competent data scientist doesn't know that the models need a variety of
data?

If there is going to be a backlash against AI, some of it will have been
caused by these crude images presented of a data science craft that doesn't
actually work that way.

